# loganberry, nectarine, white currant



## jancho

I could not find them in the dictionary. How to translate them into Finnish language??

loganberry
nectarine
white currant


----------



## jonquiliser

I hadn't heard about loganberries before, but apparently they're a hybrid between blackberries and raspberry. The Finnplace dictionary gives the translation musta vadelma (black raspberry). White currant is _valkoherukka_ and nectarine _nektariini_.


----------



## TarisWerewolf

Hi.  I poked around Wikipedia and this is what I found for ya. 2/3 ain't bad.

Nectarine = *nektariini*
White currant = *valkoherukka*
but I couldn't find Loganberry.


----------



## TarisWerewolf

heheh. Beat me to it.


----------

